# Bush vs. Obama Clap-Off



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

[SIZE=-1]Following Entry Posted 3/22/2009 01:03:00 PM [/SIZE]

YouTube - Different Presidents, A Different Corps

Interested-Participant


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

am I having deja vu or was this one posted on here before?


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

That was awsome.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

They say the "proof is in the pudding", well there it is, tapioca...
People aren't stupid. They know lip service and they know phony.
Feign support somewhere else Bar, you ain't gonna snow that bunch...


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Not even watching the video. No need to, I know that Obama has the Clap and I'm sure many, many other STD's!!


----------

